# You should have told me



## Iruka

I was wondering how you say this sentence in your language.

In dutch you can say it like this: "Je had het me moeten vertellen."


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish: 

*Du skulle ha sagt det till mig!* (you should have said it to me!)
*Du skulle ha berättat!* (you should have told!)

In Romanian: 

*Ar fi trebuit sa-mi fi spus! *
*Trebuia sa-mi zici!* 

 robbie


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: 
Ты должен был бы сказать мне об этом - Ty dolzhen byl by skazat' mne ob etom. - Informal, singular.
Вы должны были бы сказать мне об этом - Vy dolzhny byli by skazat' mne ob etom. - Formal or plural.


----------



## linguist786

*French:*

Tu aurais dû me dire! (INFORMAL)
Vous auriez dû me dire! (FORMAL)

*German:*

Du hättest es mir erzählen sollen! (INFORMAL) 
Sie hätten es mir erzählen sollen! (FORMAL) 

*Hindi:*

तुमने मुझ्को बताना चाहिए था! (tumne mujhko bataanaa chahiye thaa!) (INFORMAL)
आपने मुझ्को बताना चाहिए था! (aapne mujhko bataanaa chahiye thaa!) (INFORMAL)

*Urdu:*

!ﺎﮭﺘ ﮯﻳﮨﺎﭽ ﺎﻧﺎﺘﺒ ﻭﮐﮭﺟﻤ ﮯﻨ ﻢﺘ (tumne mujhko bataanaa chahiye thaa!) (INFORMAL)
!ﺎﮭﺘ ﮯﻳﮨﺎﭽ ﺎﻧﺎﺘﺒ ﻭﮐﮭﺟﻤ ﮯﻨ ﭗﺁ (aapne mujhko bataanaa chahiye thaa!) (INFORMAL)

*Gujarati:*

તને મને કેવાનુ હટુ! (Tanay manay kévanu haTu!) (INFORMAL)
તમને મને કેવાનુ હટુ! (Tamnay manay kévanu haTu!) (FORMAL)


----------



## Krümelmonster

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *German:*
> 
> Du hättest mir erzählen sollen! (INFORMAL)
> Sie hätten mir erzählen sollen! (FORMAL)



No, you can't say that. You have to say "Du hättest/Sie hätten *es* mir erzählen/sagen sollen"


----------



## linguist786

Vielen Dank! Ich werde jetzt meine erste post verändern..


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *Hindi:*
> 
> तुमने मुझ्को कहना था! (tumne mujhko kehnaa thaa!) (INFORMAL)
> आपने मुझ्को कहना था! (tumne mujhko kehnaa thaa!) (INFORMAL)
> 
> *Urdu:*
> 
> !ﺎﮭﺘ ﺎﻨﮩﮐ ﻭﮐﮭﺟﻤ ﮯﻨ ﻢﺘ (tumne mujhko kehnaa thaa!) (INFORMAL)
> !ﺎﮭﺘ ﺎﻨﮩﮐ ﻭﮐﮭﺟﻤ ﮯﻨ ﭗﺁ (tumne mujhko kehnaa thaa!) (INFORMAL)


What Linguist wrote for Hindi and Urdu would be what is typically heard from a Punjabi speaker speaking Hindi/Urdu in Delhi or in Lahore.  It is said, but it is not standard nor correct (although its all I hear at home...my mom is from Delhi).

Also, kehna is to say whereas bataanaa is to tell.  I guess it's just a question of preference.

Hindi/Urdu
Tumko mujhe bataanaa chahiye thaa (informal)
Aapko mujhe bataanaa chahiye thaa (formal)

Punjabi
tainuu mainuu dasNaa chahida si (informal)
tuhaanuu mainuu dasNaa chahida si (formal)


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
oshiete moraitakatta.

I wanted you to tell.

--- I know this is not a very direct translation but this is the most common way of meaning the same.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> What Linguist wrote for Hindi and Urdu would be what is typically heard from a Punjabi speaker speaking Hindi/Urdu in Delhi or in Lahore. It is said, but it is not standard nor correct (although its all I hear at home...my mom is from Delhi).
> 
> Also, kehna is to say whereas bataanaa is to tell. I guess it's just a question of preference.
> 
> Hindi/Urdu
> Tumko mujhe bataanaa chahiye thaa (informal)
> Aapko mujhe bataanaa chahiye thaa (formal)
> 
> Punjabi
> tainuu mainuu dasNaa chahida si (informal)
> tuhaanuu mainuu dasNaa chahida si (formal)


Yours is not completely correct either  It's: Tum*ne* mujh*ko *(since "tum" is the subject and "mujhe" is the object). Same with "Aapko mujhe" --> "Aap*ne *mujh*ko*". Therefore:

*Hindi/Urdu:*
Tumne mujhko bataanaa chahiye thaa (informal)
Aapne mujhko bataanaa chahiye thaa (formal)

I'll just change my first post to not cause confusion.


----------



## skatoulitsa

Greek: Θα έπρεπε να μου το είχες πει.

It's really hard for me to come up with a phonetic representation...


----------



## Outsider

European Portuguese, formal: *Devia-me ter dito* or *Devia ter-me dito*.
European Portuguese, informal: *Devias-me ter dito* or *Devias ter-me dito*. 

The Brazilian version is almost identical to the formal sentences, but all of a sudden my mind has gone blank regarding where I should put the pronoun _me_. Perhaps a Brazilian will clarify this for us.


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Yours is not completely correct either  It's: Tum*ne* mujh*ko *(since "tum" is the subject and "mujhe" is the object). Same with "Aapko mujhe" --> "Aap*ne *mujh*ko*". Therefore:
> 
> *Hindi/Urdu:*
> Tumne mujhko bataanaa chahiye thaa (informal)
> Aapne mujhko bataanaa chahiye thaa (formal)
> 
> I'll just change my first post to not cause confusion.



I sent you a PM on this, but I stand by mine still as being correct Hindi, at least from my region.


----------



## maree

*Norwegian:*

Du skulle ha fortalt meg det


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

M'ho hauries d'haver dit.


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
- Bana söylemen gerekirdi.


----------



## Criselectrical

epañol (spanish)

Deberías habermelo dicho


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> ...all of a sudden my mind has gone blank regarding where I should put the pronoun _me_. Perhaps a Brazilian will clarify this for us.



B. Portuguese:
Well, if you address the person as "tu" then it would be: Tu devias/deverias ter me dito.
If you adress the person as "você" it would be: Você devia/deveria ter me dito.
P.S.: Some people may put "me" before "ter": Tu deverias me ter dito, etc.


----------



## Captain Haddock

Wouldn't the following be correct Japanese? I _think_ Flaminius's example includes the suggestion the person knew there was something worth knowing beforehand, but the English doesn't.

言ってくれれば良かったのに。 Itte kurereba yokatta noni.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

informal & singular
m. Trebao si da mi kažeš (Требао си да ми кажеш). 
f. Trebala si da mi kažeš (Требала си да ми кажеш). 

formal and plural
Trebali ste da mi kažete.  (Требали сте да ми кажете).


----------



## sciarada

Italian:
Avresti dovuto dirmelo


----------



## elroy

In Arabic: 

(to a guy)
كان يجب أن تخبرني بذلك
_Kanna yajibu an tukhbirani bithaalika_

(to a girl)
كان يجب أن تخبريني بذلك
_Kaana yajibu an tukhbiriini bithaalika_


----------



## Flaminius

Captain Haddock said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the following be correct Japanese? I _think_ Flaminius's example includes the suggestion the person knew there was something worth knowing beforehand, but the English doesn't.
> 
> 言ってくれれば良かったのに。 Itte kurereba yokatta noni.


"V-ba yokatta noni" is indeed a correct translation for "You should have V-ed (for) me".  For productivity's sake, I regard this is a better translation.

"V-te morai takatta" is literally, "I wanted you to V for me."  This construction requires the speaker's expectation, that is, the content of V was never realised.  This construction seems to be used often 1. with a specific expectation of the speaker or 2. with a conditional suborinate clause.

The former usage may be a factor that motivated Captain's comment that the speaker "knew there was something worth knowing beforehand."  I was thinking in the latter sense to come up with, "oshiete morai takatta."

An example is:
日本に来ていたんだったら、教えてもらいたかった。
Nihon-ni kite itandattara, oshiete morai takatta.


----------



## Honour

turkish (additions)
bana söylemen gerekirdi (informal, this is the one ukuca has written just above)
bana söylemeniz gerekirdi (formal)
bana anlatmanız gerekirdi (formal)
bana anlatman gerekirdi (informal)

söylemek: say
anlatmak: tell


----------



## MarX

Hi!

Remember that Indonesian verbs don't change according to person, number, tense, mood, etc.

I'd say:

*Kamu mustinya bilang sama aku.*

Salam,


MarX


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Sinabi mo dapat/sana sa akin! or Sana sinabihan mo ako!


----------



## bb3ca201

Gaelic:

Bu chòir dhut (/dhuibh, pl) innse dhomh!


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> European Portuguese, formal: *Devia-me ter dito* or *Devia ter-me dito*.
> European Portuguese, informal: *Devias-me ter dito* or *Devias ter-me dito*.
> 
> The Brazilian version is almost identical to the formal sentences, but all of a sudden my mind has gone blank regarding where I should put the pronoun _me_. Perhaps a Brazilian will clarify this for us.


 
I guess, we can also say *"Devias ter dito-me"* in European Portuguese. Can't we?


----------



## Kangy

skatoulitsa said:


> Greek: Θα έπρεπε να μου το είχες πει.
> 
> It's really hard for me to come up with a phonetic representation...


Let me help you! 

_Tha éprepe na mou to ikhes pi_


----------



## the_oc

Spanish:
Debiste habermelo dicho o como dijeron por ahí, deberías habermelo dicho.


----------



## Benvindo

ronanpoirier said:


> If you adress the person as "você" it would be: Você devia/deveria ter me dito.


Hi.
Sometimes Brazilians just drop the pronoun _me_, so the sentence becomes "_você devia/deveria ter dito_", the context taking care of the meaning. Or, even more informally (perhaps incorrectly, too, not sure), people would say: "_você devia/deveria ter dito a mim/para mim/pra mim_". I wonder why the pronoun _me _is avoided in this situation. Perhaps to avoid confusion between _me dito_ and _medito _(verb meditar)?


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Szólnod kellett volna.


----------



## Dymn

Criselectrical said:


> Deberías hab*é*rmelo dicho


Or, in a slightly more reproaching tone, _¡habérmelo dicho! _alone.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Italian :*

_*Avresti dovuto dirmelo* (with conditional present tense)_
_*Dovevi dirmelo* (with indicative imperfect tense)_
*Sardinian :*

_*Mi lu devisti / debisti nàrrere / narrare* (with indicative imperfect tense)_
_*Mi l'haéres nadu / narádu* (with subjunctive imperfect tense)_


----------



## Penyafort

Completing Betulina's answer above for *Catalan*:

*M'ho hauries d'haver dit *= informal, proclitic (singular you)
*Hauries d'haver-m'ho dit* = informal, enclitic (singular you)
*M'ho hauríeu d'haver dit* = formal (vos treatment) _or _informal, proclitic (plural you)
*Hauríeu d'haver-m'ho dit* = formal, enclitic (vos treatment) _or _informal, enclitic (plural you)
*M'ho hauria d'haver dit* = formal, proclitic (vostè treatment)
*Hauria d'haver-m'ho dit *= formal, enclitic (vostè treatment)
*M'ho haurien d'haver dit *= formal, proclitic (plural you)
*Haurien d'haver-m'ho dit* = formal, enclitic (plural you)


----------

